
BVSelect – VanillaJS Fully Customizable SelectBox - BMSVieira
https://github.com/BMSVieira/BVSelect-VanillaJS
======
phillipseamore
The searchbox would benefit from keyboard shortcuts like up/down arrow and
tab/enter to select.

